# A New Chopin Site



## shaulhadar (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all classical music lovers, my name is shaul hadar and i am happy to join this community 
i have an extreme chopin affinity, and i just started a new website. I whould be honored if you could check it out and maybe tell me what you think.
thanks for your time,
Shaul.

http://chopin-opus.22web.net


----------



## shaulhadar (Oct 2, 2010)

well, it sadly seems someone hacked my account, so i will have to look again how i rebuild the site 

sadly. i had to move my site to a new location:
http://chopin-opus.66ghz.com


----------



## SoundStroker (Oct 10, 2010)

As a fellow Chopin lover, I did like the site. The piece on the Berceuse was rather good, and I couldn't have agreed more with a lot of the text on the Concertos. Very Good.


----------



## shaulhadar (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi soundstroker, thanks for the kind words, i see you are a Chopin admirer as well, i hope to put more informative articles in my site, and if you have any advice i whould be honored to listen to it  thanks and have a great day.


----------

